# Non-fiction



## stefania♡

Il significato dato da word reference è "saggio", ma a scuola l'abbiamo inteso come romanzo che tratta di una storia vera, cioè successa realmente, l'opposto di fiction che è invece inventata. Siccome io non mi fido mai al 100% sono venuta a cercare la traduzione. Si può intendere come ho detto io?


----------



## beccamutt

Hai ragione tu, Stefania.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-fiction


----------



## stefania♡

Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Quindi in sostanza come chiamiamo le opere "non di narrativa" in italiano?
Non credo che saggistica sia corretto, visto che un libro non di narrativa non per forza deve essere un saggio..


----------



## Wade Aznable

Paul solleva un punto che condivido. 
Sicuramente "saggistica" *non* comprente tutta la "non-fiction"; peraltro sto cominciando a vedere molto usato "non-fiction" anche in italiano, proprio perchè manca una traduzione rapida ed immediata.

EDIT: beh, magari non "molto" ma "un po'" usato


----------



## Einstein

Wade Aznable said:


> Paul solleva un punto che condivido.
> Sicuramente "saggistica" *non* comprente tutta la "non-fiction"; peraltro sto cominciando a vedere molto usato "non-fiction" anche in italiano, proprio perchè manca una traduzione rapida ed immediata.
> 
> EDIT: beh, magari non "molto" ma "un po'" usato


È un po' che non entro in una biblioteca italiana, ma quelle inglesi hanno due grandi reparti, che comprendono tutto: "fiction" e "non-fiction". E in italiano...?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> È un po' che non entro in una biblioteca italiana, ma quelle inglesi hanno due grandi reparti, che comprendono tutto: "fiction" e "non-fiction". E in italiano...?


Sicuramente c'è la sezione "narrativa", poi c'è "saggistica", ma poi ci sono altre sezioni che spesso rientrano nella categoria "non-fiction".


----------



## Wade Aznable

Non saprei sulle biblioteche, anch'io non ci vado da... beh, decenni! 
Nelle grandi librerie, comunque, vedo spesso reparti o scaffali differenziati più in dettaglio: non narrativa / saggistica, ma una suddivisione nei loro sottogeneri (per bambini / letteratura di genere (horror, SF, eccetera) / cucina / poesia / musica / biografie / storia dell'arte / eccetera). 

Whooops! Crossposting!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Paul  ciao Wade,

Capisco il vostro punto di vista, ma dato che la "narrativa" comprende praticamente tutto (il romanzo, la novella, il racconto in versi, la novella in versi, il libro di storia, la memoria, l'epistolario, la biografia, etc.): testi che hanno come oggetto la realtà e testi che sono frutto dell'invenzione dell'autore (includendo i generi spuri: fotoromanzi e sceneggiature cinematografiche, teatrali, televisive), tranne appunto i testi di "saggistica" (ossia le opere in prosa su un argomento scientifico, politico, filosofico, letterario, artistico, storico, di costume ...), rimarrebbero, forse solo i generi dello "studio", della "monografia" della "manualistica". 

Non riesco a pensare ad un testo che non rientri nei generi stabiliti: penso, invece, che ci si possa sbizzarrire se parliamo di "collane" o "categorie" definite dalle diverse case editrici in base ai libri in catalogo.

Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

stefania♡ said:


> ma a scuola l'abbiamo inteso come romanzo che tratta di una storia vera, cioè successa realmente,



Il punto distintivo del "romanzo non-fiction" non è, secondo me, solo legato al fatto che il soggetto/la trama sia tratto/a da fatti realmente avvenuti, ma piuttosto allo stile della narrazione/descrizione, al ritmo e alla contemporaneità/chiarezza dei riferimenti reali espressi senza sovrapposizioni fantastico-sentimentali (quali che siano i sentimenti!) dell'autore. (forse la differenza, tra "Il giorno della civetta", romanzo,  e "Gomorra" è calzante?) 

Secondo me l'uso di "non-fiction" è adottato dall'inglese per definire un nuovo genere (italiano) specifico - la trasposizione/ricostruzione in "stile narrativo" (NON romanzesco) di fatti esclusivamente reali, vedi "Gomorra" di Saviano, in contrapposizione alla stessa in "stile giornalistico" - e mi pare si discosti un po' dall' uso originale inglese. 

La divisione "_Fiction_" e "_Non-Fiction_" inglese è trasponibile, secondo me, in "_Romanzi_" e "_Narrativa e Saggistica_" (Einstein?), suddivisione che mi sembra attuata da alcune note catene di librerie, se non sbaglio. Ed in effetti "Gomorra" potrebbe essere definito un "saggio romanzato", che in Inghilterra rientrerebbe probabilmente (?) nella "Non-fiction" ( e in Italia rientra nella "Non-fiction"= "Narrativa e Saggistica"!)

I romanzi propriamente detti (storie completamente inventate o dove l'aderenza ai fatti reali è ampiamente infarcita/sovrastata di dettagli inventati e sentimenti/sentimentalismi) sono romanzi e basta (nella tradizione italiana).

Spero di non aver complicato le cose ed essere riuscita ad essere sensata...


----------



## Yulan

Ciao carissima 

Scusami, sarò anche fusa in questo periodo, ma non riesco a capire:



> la *trasposizione/ricostruzione in "stile narrativo" (NON romanzesco) di fatti esclusivamente reali,* *vedi "Gomorra"* di Saviano, in contrapposizione alla stessa in "stile giornalistico" - e mi pare si discosti un po' dall' uso originale inglese.



Cosa intendi indicare con "trasposizione in "stile narrativo", non romanzesco, di fatti esclusivamente reali?" 
Se lo stile del testo è narrativo, credo possa chiamarsi comunque romanzo (basato su fatti reali) ... "Gomorra" è un romanzo non-finction (basato su fatti reali).

Mi sa che non sono stata molto chiara  ? 

Ciao


----------



## Einstein

Ciao Yulan
In una biblioteca inglese cercherei Gomorra senz'altro nel reparto "Non-fiction". Comunque sto arrivando alla conclusione che le categorie usate dagli inglesi sono diverse da quelle usate dagli italiane e che non ci sia un equivalente esatto di "non-fiction".


----------



## Yulan

Sì Einstein , ciao!

E dici bene! Infatti il problema sta qui: in Italia esiste il "*romanzo* *non-fiction*" che, a mio avviso, indica il "romanzo basato su fatti reali" (una "storia vera" ;-) ... mentre "_non-fiction_" per gli inglesi rappresenta un vero e proprio genere tipo la "saggistica" italiana. 

Thanksss


----------



## italtrav

Yulan said:


> Ciao carissima
> "Gomorra" è un romanzo non-finction (basato su fatti reali).



Forse Yulan ha fatto un typo, ma mi piace:
Non-finction: letteratura che finge di essere un romanzo ma che è fondato sulla verità. In quest modo, ha rifatto all'italiano una parola importata dall'inglese.


----------



## Yulan

italtrav said:


> Forse Yulan ha fatto un typo, ma mi piace:
> Non-finction: letteratura che finge di essere un romanzo ma che è fondato sulla verità. In quest modo, ha rifatto all'italiano una parola importata dall'inglese.


 

LOL  That's really, really nice, Ital! BRAVO!

Quasi quasi potremmo dire "romanzo non _fin-_to" 

Ciao


----------



## occhibelli

Yulan said:


> Sì Einstein , ciao!
> 
> E dici bene! Infatti il problema sta qui: in Italia esiste il "*romanzo* *non-fiction*" che, a mio avviso, indica il "romanzo basato su fatti reali" (una "storia vera" ;-) ... mentre "_non-fiction_" per gli inglesi rappresenta un vero e proprio genere tipo la "saggistica" italiana.
> 
> Thanksss



Thread molto interessante. Direi che le categorie fiction e non-fiction rappresentino non tanto fatti semantici quanto fenomeni commerciali: cioe', una distinzione creatasi (almeno giorno d'oggi) per fini di marketing, non per motivi estetici. Il "non-fiction novel" nasce, come genere contemporaneo, con "In Cold Blood" di Truman Capote. "Gomorra" e' un caso a se stante, venduto come "UNO" (unidentified narrative object) in Italia e come romanzo negli USA. Bisogna ricordare, poi, che il "novel" come genere nasce in contrapposizione al "romance" (viz. Walter Scott) -- ambedue sono "romanzi" in italiano -- e i grandi romanzi classici, da Don Quixote in poi, fingono spesso di essere trascrizioni di pagine da un vecchio manoscritto riscoperto all'interno di un vecchio baule . . .


----------



## italtrav

Yulan said:


> Quasi quasi potremmo dire "romanzo non _fin-_to"
> )



Certo, ma ero sicuro che tu hai fatto il liceo classico. Quindi senz'altro hai inserito il "c" in posto del cappa greco che dev'essere 'nascosto' nel radice del verbo greco originale "fingo." Non è?


----------



## Lorena1970

Yulan said:


> Ciao carissima
> 
> Cosa intendi indicare con "trasposizione in "stile narrativo", non romanzesco, di fatti esclusivamente reali?"
> "Gomorra" è un romanzo non-finction (basato su fatti reali)?



Nel caso specifico di Gomorra non direi "_basato_ su fatti  reali" ma "_fedele descrizione narrativa_ di fatti reali". C'è una  certa differenza, secondo me... E direi che è per questo che hanno adottato il termine "non-fiction"
Ma un approfondimento ulteriore sarebbe eccessivo per questa sede, forse...?
Puoi però aprire un dibattito su Culture Café, in caso tu voglia "divagare"


> Originally Posted by *Einstein*
> Comunque sto arrivando alla conclusione che le categorie usate dagli  inglesi sono diverse da quelle usate dagli italiani e che non ci sia un  equivalente esatto di "non-fiction". sì e no...


Secondo questa descrizione  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-fiction, "non-fiction" include tutto ciò che è cronaca/descrizione di fatti reali o sinceramente ritenuti tali, sia esso giornalismo, manualistica, guide, filosofia (mi chiedo come questa possa essere basata su fatti reali ), strumenti per le lingue etc.etc.(vedi link).
In Italia la saggistica è sufficientemente ampia da contemplare qualsiasi argomento dello scibile umano (inclusi reportage giornalistici, testi scritti da giornalisti e affini) ma direi che non include le guide turistiche e i manuali (anche se ...) e forse anche qualcosa d'altro sfugge rispetto alla categoria inglese 

Quindi, volendo essere precisi, direi che affermare "Non-fiction"(inglese) = Saggistica" (italiana) non è sufficientemente esatto, per quanto non sia completamente scorretto in termini generici, in my view.
Splitting hairs...?


----------



## joanvillafane

Very interesting discussion - I was recently surprised when we had a book club discussion about Cristo si è fermato a Eboli and the Italian professor who was leading the talk referred to it as un "romanzo" which I would never have expected to hear.  We then went back and forth about how to characterize this non-fiction autobiography - what is the best choice, according to you?


----------



## italtrav

joanvillafane said:


> ...we had a book club discussion about Cristo si è fermato a Eboli and the Italian professor who was leading the talk referred to it as un "romanzo" which I would never have expected to hear.  We then went back and forth about how to characterize this non-fiction autobiography - what is the best choice, according to you?



I'd pose a similar question about Debenedetti's _16 ottobre 1943_. Interestingly, in an introduction to the Sellerio edition, Moravia takes up the question of what sort of literature the book belongs to, but he never does actually name a category. Wikipeda italia classes the book as "narrativa," along with his _Otto ebrei_.


----------



## Yulan

italtrav said:


> Certo, ma ero sicuro che tu hai fatto il liceo classico. Quindi senz'altro hai inserito il "c" in posto del cappa greco che dev'essere 'nascosto' nel radice del verbo greco originale "fingo." Non è?


 

I'm impressed Ital! Sì per il classico ... ma sei più bravo di me con il greco! 


@my dear Lorena: 



> Nel caso specifico di Gomorra non direi "_basato_ su fatti reali" ma "_fedele descrizione narrativa_ di fatti reali".


 
LO, hai ragione, sicuramente è una "fedele descrizione narrativa dei fatti reali", ma sarai d'accordo con me che è consuetudine, in questi casi, limitarsi a dire "basato su fatti reali" o "basato su fatti realmente accaduti". 

But, for sure, I agree on the fact we are _probably_ splitting hairs.

Ciao


----------



## Einstein

Yulan said:


> LO, hai ragione, sicuramente è una "fedele descrizione narrativa dei fatti reali", ma sarai d'accordo con me che è consuetudine, in questi casi, limitarsi a dire "basato su fatti reali" o "basato su fatti realmente accaduti".
> 
> But, for sure, I agree on the fact we are _probably_ splitting hairs.


Hmm... Secondo me non è una distinzione così sottile. "Gomorra" non ha la forma di un romanzo; è un testo divulgativo su cos'è la camorra. Invece ci sono dei romanzi, "basati su fatti realmente accaduti", dove magari ci sono cambiamenti di nomi ecc. e scritti con la forma di un romanzo, ma la dicitura serve per dire che il libro serve per conoscere certi tipi di situazioni. Un tale libro lo metterei nel reparto Fiction perché non avrebbe la pretesa di riportare meticolosamente tutti i dettagli reali, ma sarebbe appunto un po' "romanzato".


----------



## Yulan

Sì, Einstein, I see what you mean.

Ma in realtà, "Gomorra" è un romanzo. 
Non voglio dire che non esista distinzione tra i due modi di definire un romanzo, vorrei solo sottolineare che dire "basato su fatti reali" implica necessariamente che si tratta di una "storia vera" e che, necessariamente, proprio perchè trattasi di una trasposizione scritta, include "adattamenti" che  l'autore ritiene necessario apportare (sensazioni, impressioni personali) per rappresentare una determinata situazione.

Di fatto rimane che "Gomorra" è un romanzo, non è un saggio.

Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

Einstein said:


> Hmm... Secondo me non è una distinzione così  sottile. "Gomorra" non ha la forma di un romanzo; è un testo divulgativo  su cos'è la camorra. Esatto, scritto con uno  stile narrativo che collega le vicende ma NON le  travisa/nasconde/metaforizza etc. e dà evidenza e rilevanza a dati certi chiaramente espressi/narrati. Invece ci sono dei romanzi,  "basati su fatti realmente accaduti", dove magari ci sono cambiamenti di  nomi ecc. e scritti con la forma di un romanzo, ma la dicitura serve  per dire che il libro serve per conoscere certi tipi di situazioni. Oltre a quello già citato (post#10) forse anche LA Confidential di Ellroy dove alcuni personaggi sono veri ma le vicende sono romanzate (solo per dare concretezza all' esempio).Un tale libro lo metterei nel reparto Fiction  perché non avrebbe la pretesa di riportare meticolosamente tutti i  dettagli reali, ma sarebbe appunto un po' "romanzato".



Specifico che non è davvero mia intenzione suscitare/aprire una discussione su quali sono i testi di un tipo o dell'altro.


----------



## Yulan

Lorena, scusa, ma forse non mi sono espressa chiaramente.

Non ho detto che non sia una fedele descrizione di fatti reali, anzi, l'ho addirittura confermato. Ma.
Ma in libreria dove trovi "Gomorra" nella sezione saggistica o nella sezione narrativa? Voglio dire, ritieni che sia un "romanzo" o un "saggio"? 

Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

Yulan said:


> Ma in libreria dove trovi "Gomorra" nella sezione saggistica o nella  sezione narrativa? Non lo so:in genere sui tavoli  centrali  Voglio dire, ritieni che sia un "romanzo" o un  "saggio"? Per incasellarlo in una *categoria italiana,* lo definirei (oltre a quanto già detto) un "*saggio narrativo*" http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...edicata_saggio_narrativo_co_9_080921036.shtml(quindi  anche un "non-fiction" e "UNO": concordo abbastanza con Occhibelli e con Wu Ming)http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Italian_Epic



Aiuto! NON sono davvero in grado di approfondire oltre, sorry!


----------



## italtrav

I decided to check the Library of Congress, which is the most authoritative U.S. source for cataloguing data. Here is their subject outline for Italian literature—which is much the same for all literature:

PQ4001-5999 Italian literature

PQ4001-4199.5 History and criticism
PQ4001-4063 General
PQ4064-4075 Early to 1500
PQ4077-4088 Modern
PQ4091-(4131) Poetry
PQ4133-4160 Drama
PQ4161-4185 Prose
PQ(4186)-(4199) Folk literature
PQ4199.5 Juvenile literature 

My question now is, how does the Italian library system handle the books we've been discussing here?


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Italtrav 

That's a tough one! 

I think we should open a new specific thread about Italian genres of literature!

A major classification, in any case, provides for:

- Posia (poetry)
- Prosa (prose) including narrative novels (moderne romances such as "Gomorra": though it is based on actual and real facts)
- Teatro ("theatre")

each of the above genre including many sub-categories!


----------



## Lorena1970

Editato post, Yulan. 
Ora abbandono il campo. Sorry!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao cara  OK!
Grazie e buona serata!


----------



## Anniusca

Ciao a tutti,

anch'io non so come classificherei la non-fiction, ma ci ho riflettuto per un saggio che devo redigere. Penso che non-fiction book sia sinonimo di saggistica e saggi come categoria editoriale: non-fiction novel è il romanzo sulla vera realtà, non demistificata da una visione del mondo "romanzata". Forse suona strano dire non-fiction di un saggio perché siamo abituati a chiamarlo essay, però essay è più generico, un essay potrebbe essere incentrato su un argomento non vero. Come avete già sottolineato, la definizione non-fiction novel nasce con A sangue freddo di Capote. in quel caso cosa è avvenuto? All'anima del giornalista si sostituisce quella del narratore di un fatto documentato con lo sguardo di un osservatore insolito. Infatti bisogna considerare che la non-fiction novel nasce dal New journalism americano, che mette in dubbio il principio della scuola giornalistica anglosassone, secondo il quale si possono distinguere opinioni soggettive dai puri fatti. infatti, sia Saviano sia Capote, sia gli altri scrittori italiani che hanno fatto ricorso alla non-fiction raccontano una parte della realtà con un linguaggio che non demistifichi ciò che va oltre la notizia in sé, rigettando cioé l'assunto della completa oggettività giornalistica, con ampio ricorso ad artifici letterari. rispetto al giornalismo è una narrazione letteraria perché meno "didascalica", più aperta ad accogliere il punto di vista del narratore sui fatti narrati e in questo si avvicina al saggio, pur essendo ancora novel per la presenza di una trama, altri esempi sono Edoardo Albinati e Micheal Herr… In sintesi, è un genere molto ibridato. scusate l'effetto noia  buona serata


----------

